# [AV naughty book] Seven pages and counting!



## Kilmore (Apr 30, 2003)

Just a question... the thread on the Valterra naughty book controversy has reached seven pages in less than a day, and it doesn't look like it's losing much steam.  Are we going to need to start fresh when we get to 400 posts or so like we do with a Hive thread or should we keep it together?


----------



## Larry Fitz (Apr 30, 2003)

You forgot the third possibilty, that at some point two or three people would start bickering over minutiae and get the thread closed.... _sigh_


----------



## Tiefling (Apr 30, 2003)

It was in the early to mid 300s that there was finally just too much high-pressure steam. The coolant boiled, the heat exchanger burst, and the condenser exploded, slamming the reactor core into a nearby wall, where it ruptured and spilled nuclear fuel. Luckily, Piratecat was able to encase it with several meters of concrete, preventing total contamination of the boards.

By the way, Piratecat, I apologize if my last posts contributed to the closing of the thread. Rounser's comments raised my hackles but I really should have given him the benefit of the doubt, given the stress he was under.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 30, 2003)

Huzzah! Now I get to go and look at the ENWorld equivalent of a car crash...see where the damage was done and so forth...


----------



## jdavis (May 1, 2003)

I always miss the fun stuff.


----------



## Dinkeldog (May 1, 2003)

That's 7 pages on just one of the several threads.


----------



## Kilmore (May 2, 2003)

It was great fun while it was happening.   

It's getting a little old now.


----------



## jdavis (May 2, 2003)

Well that's two long threads closed now. I doubt any of these threads will get so long they will need a part two because they all just degenerate into name calling and get themselves closed eventually.


----------



## SemperJase (May 2, 2003)

Too bad it gets like this.
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/uclickcomics/20030502/cx_nq_uc/nq20030502


----------



## William Ronald (May 4, 2003)

Maybe we need a thread reminding people of some of the basic rules of these boards.

I finally read the last of the closed threads yesterday and found the arguments and insults to be quite depressing.  I have managed to talk about many topics here and elsewhere with respect for different views.  (Heck, I even got compliments on my defense of religious beliefs on the Star Trek and Communism thread from sometime back. Yes, that thread was full of polite arguments. )

The moderators, IMHO, have done a good job in keeping EN World a place where people can have rational discussions and fun.  Let's try to respect each others and differing opinions.  

Morrus and the moderators manage the boards, but I think it is up to us to respect the rules they have set up for this site.


----------



## jdavis (May 4, 2003)

It seems things are quieting down now, some topics just get people emotional and you tend to see a lot of people who say they are sorry after a thread gets shut down and they realize they got a little overboard.


----------



## William Ronald (May 5, 2003)

If only more of us had 20/20 foresight, and not just 20/20 hindsight.

Still, I think people need to realize that just because someone has a different opinion or value system that they are not necessarily an enemy.  I try to save my vitriol for the truly deserving.

jdavis, good observations.  I forget which moderator said it, but taking a few minutes to step away from the keyboard might be wiser than composing a post when  you are angry.


----------

